# G-Force 265.90 geht ab + Neue Funktion



## kleinerSchuh (8. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich in geraumer Zeit keine News mehr Posten.

Da jedoch ab morgen Nvidia im Forum vertreten ist & ich Gestern eine
für mich interressante Erfahrung mit dem G-Force Quadro Treiber 265.90
gemacht habe wollte ich dies, sämtlichen Nvidia Nutzern nicht vorenthalten.

- Link einfügen ist bestimmt einfach, weiß aber nicht wie, da ich nicht so der
Forumsschreiber, sondern Jahrelang nur leser war.
Treiber von Nvidia Homepage beste Option (oder Googlen bzw. NVIDIA & Laptop News | Latest NVIDIA drivers and related news | laptopvideo2go.com).
Sprache auf International also Sonstige stellen unter Quadro, Product Series NVS.

Die kompatible Inf müsstet Ihr noch definitiv von NVIDIA & Laptop News | Latest NVIDIA drivers and related news | laptopvideo2go.com erstellen lassen,
ist sehr einfach.
Unter Inf Enhancer, maske ausfüllen und auf submit gehen, die Inf Downloaden und bereit halten.

Und ersetzen mit der aus dem Display.Driver Ordner.
Der entpackte Treiber wird abrechen mit keine Kompatible Grafikkarte gefunden.
Nach dem Austausch der nv4_disp.inf, Installation und Neustart.

Bei Crysis 1.21 Gpu Test & Cpu Test (Bin32 Ordner):
1600x1024 2xMultisampling, 16Anisotropisch, alle settings auf High ausser Schatten Medium
sowie Bewegungsunschärfe aus.
Min Max & Average Fps um 3-4 Fps gestiegen.
Kein 200 Treiber hat bei mir einen derartigen FPS Zuwachs verursacht.
Ich denke bei schnelleren Systemen wird der Sprung wesentlich grösser sein.
Nicht vergessen nur für Gefahr in Kauf nehmer, Systemwiederherstellung ratsam.

Meine derzeitige Konfiguration: Win XP32 SP3, AMD 64 X2 5200+
mit G.Skill DDR2 1200MHZ @ DDR2 800 5-4-4-13 FSB 242 ~ 2907Mhz
Ram 2,08V, Cpu 1,46, Hauplatine 1,26V
Luftkühlung Noctua (kleine variante, Namen vergessen)
auf Asrock K10N78 Nvidia MCP 78S (Geforce8200)
Gainward 9800GT Green (Stromversorgung nur über PCiExpress)
550MHz GPU, 1375MHz Shader, 900Mhz DDR3, 1024MB also Standard

Möge die erhöhte FPS mit Euch sein - immer!
gruß

P.S.: Eine neue Mosaic funktion wird mit dem Treiber erstmals ab Win7 herbeigeführt.


----------



## MaJu1337 (8. Dezember 2010)

Was ist diese Mosaic Funktion ?


----------



## AranoiT (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich sag auch mal danke, ich habe es für alle ein wenig leichter gemacht.

Download von Rapidshare Quadro 265.90, müsste ab GeForce 7 gehen.:

klick mich
PS.: es lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## Chrisch (8. Dezember 2010)

Man sollte ggf. erwähnen das der Treiber mit div. GTX460 Probleme verursacht (vom BS bis zum Freeze ist alles dabei).


----------



## Kryptonite (8. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir jemand erklären um was genau es sich da handelt? Es klingt so schön verlockend, aber was ist das nun? Ein offizieller Treiber gemoddet? Ein noch nicht veröffentlichter Treiber? Quadro-Treiber für Geforce? Nur für WinXP nötig?


----------



## Hansaplast (8. Dezember 2010)

AranoiT schrieb:


> Ich sag auch mal danke, ich habe es für alle ein wenig leichter gemacht.
> 
> Download von Rapidshare Quadro 265.90, müsste ab GeForce 7 gehen.:
> 
> ...



Anhand deines footers (8 gb ram) kann ich davon ausgehen das
"dein" Treiber für 64 bit Betriebssysteme gedacht ist ?


----------



## Alexthemafioso (8. Dezember 2010)

der link geht bei mir nicht


----------



## kleinerSchuh (8. Dezember 2010)

@all Danke fürs Danke, fühlt sich gut an
@m4ju habe kein Win7, sorry
@AranoiT besonders danke für das erleichtern wollen, aber ist besser alle laden selbst über Nvidia Homepage wegen x32/x64 & verschiedene Win Versionen
@Chrisch hab ich auch gelesen Heute aber auch viele die den lange Zeit behalten wollen
Nvidia Quadro Driver 265.90 WHQL - Guru3D.com Forums
@Kryptonite Du bekommst den Treiber von Nvidia, die Inf müsste die aus dem Treiber 260.99 sein, die Modifikation im einzelnen machst Du selbst mit der Maske Inf Enhancer
@all part2 was ich vergaß zu erwähnen Euch jedoch vielleicht noch als Info gefehlt hat. Die Treiber Einstellungen waren vorher sowie nach dem Quadro Treiber identisch hoch im Nvidia Kontrollpanel z.B Very High Texture Quality ohne optimierungen, Supersampling Transparente Texturen Vsync an(, ich komme bei Crysys eh nicht über 60 fps).
Zu erwähnen wäre auch noch sozusagen als Extrahierung des Guru forums:
Saubere Installation machen, HD Audiotreiber nicht installieren, bin da nur so Durchgeflogen.
Wenn ich jetzt weiter poste tötet mich jemand in Full HD 3D 
Hoffe den meisten bringts was...
Bis irgendwann, oder Morgen?


----------



## kleinerSchuh (8. Dezember 2010)

P.S.: Die Seite war gestern die einzige ausser Nvidia & LaptopVideo2go, die mich letzendlich überzeugte:
Nvidia Quadro 265.90 Treiber für Windows 7, Vista und XP verfügbar

Ihr seid somit alle Enhanced worden, zukünftige Treiber genauso kompatibel zu machen.
Vorausgesetzt Nvidia macht mit.


----------



## DeRtoZz (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe gerade mal leicht gebencht und das kam heraus:

System wie in Sysprofile:
GTX 470@Stock
1680x1050

*260.99*

_Crysis_ (alles VeryHigh x16Q)
min. 15,9   avg. 24,8   max. 27,3

_FarCry 2_ (alles hoch x8)
min. 55,67    avg. 73,88   max. 112,49

_AVP_ (nix geändert)
52,5

_3DMark11_
P3770 

*265.90 Quadro*

_Crysis _(alles VeryHigh x16Q)
min. 18.8   avg. 26.5   max. 30.1

_FarCry 2 _(alles hoch x8)
min. 56,52   avg. 73,60   max. 116,15

_AVP (nix geändert)_
51.5

_3DMark11_
P3986


Leichten Zuwachs ist in Crysis so wie auch 3DMark11 zu merken, AVP einen leichten Rückgang, FarCry 2 im Toleranzbereich. Es ist halt ein Quadro Treiber das für Professionellen bereich gedacht ist, in Crysis erschinen mir das Bild etwas unscharf, ich könnte mich auch täuschen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Dezember 2010)

Also wegen 3 FPS mehr so eine auf Wind zu machen eh leute...
Und wir reden von Min FPS nicht von Durchschnitt !

Würde einfach mal auf dem eine Update warten.
Oder einen Neuen Treiber von NV!!


----------



## r34ln00b (8. Dezember 2010)

gibt halt leute die holen sich für 4 fps mehr eine neue 400€+ grafikkarte, also wofür aufregen?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Dezember 2010)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> gibt halt leute die holen sich für 4 fps mehr eine neue 400€+ grafikkarte, also wofür aufregen?


----------



## kleinerSchuh (8. Dezember 2010)

Mir wurde noch ein Post gewährt. 
Im Guru Forum, wurde unter anderem, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, erwähnt das der schärfe Grad höher war/ist mit dem 265`er. (Unschönes steht da auch - es ist kein Zwang)
Ambient Oclusion unter Dx9? Das wirds schon nicht sein.
Es gibt halt solche und solche Meinungen, jetzt da ich das Guru Forum nochmals gelesen habe, kann ich es nur jedem empfehlen.

Kann mich erinnern so was gab es schon früher bei Nvidia, absichtlich Treiber "Optimierungen", im Treiber zu manifestieren - vor allem bei schwächeren Karten anscheinend.
Ich denke ich bin vorher mit dem 261.`zer gefahren. Dort wurde im Nvidia Panel (bei meiner Grafikkarte) nach High Quality Texture filtering Setzung Automatisch die Trilineare Optimierung aktiviert. Hab ich dann mit dem Nvidia Inspector 1.94 Rückgängig gemacht.

@Crimson 2.0 Ein paar Fps mehr bei gleichbleibenden Settings bedeutet meist Anhebung Des Systems um etliche Mhz FSB oder der Grafikkarte. Lass mal Deinen Rechner mit Standard Takt laufen, bench mal und dann auf Deinem jetzigen Takt. Bzw. Takte noch höher wieviel fps bekommste bei welchem Risiko. Hier beim Treiber ist es eine reine Frage der Kompatibilität und des "Ausreifungs" grades. Des weiteren wurde noch folgendes erwähnt:
...schnellere Systeme profitieren vermutlich mehr...
...backup ratsam...
...neue Funktion...
r34ln00b hats sehr gut gesagt. Geld ausgeben oder frei Haus mehr Leistung? Einzige Mühe Treiber Kompatibel zu machen. So eine Quadro kostet ein paar cent mehr als normale Desktopbeschleuniger, daher wäre es echt peinlich wenn der Treiber schlecht wäre.
Das kann ja Morgen was werden im Forum.


----------



## Eiche (9. Dezember 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Also wegen 3 FPS mehr so eine auf Wind zu machen eh leute...
> Und wir reden von Min FPS nicht von Durchschnitt !
> 
> Würde einfach mal auf dem eine Update warten.
> Oder einen Neuen Treiber von NV!!


der ist von nvidia von 01.12 nur eben modifiziert worden das der auch auf anderen Karten verwendet werden kann normal ist wie der name schon sagt nur für quadro Karten.


----------



## Gamiac (9. Dezember 2010)

Also mal ehrlich das ist doch Mumpitz mit solchen eingriffen ins Treibergeschehen für 2-3 frames mehr zu sorgen .
Ausserdem ist es eh egal wenn heute meine GTX 570 kommt werde ich bestimmt nicht irgend ein Risiko eingehen da das Teil eh mehr als genug Frames liefert .


----------



## craiziks (10. Dezember 2010)

was sagtn der treiber zu 3way sli mit gtx470? oder generell zu SLI?


----------



## kleinerSchuh (10. Dezember 2010)

Mein erster Live mitgemachter Themenabend mit & bei Euch gestern, war sehr aufschlußreich. Einer der User postete folgenden Link, danke für den!

3DCenter Forum - Downsampling (war: "Suche Lösung für Spiele die kein Antialiasing bieten")

Dortiges Mitglied dargo spricht bei dem Treiber 265.90 von einer absoluten Downsampling Referenz. Nach über 31Tausend!!! Beiträgen sollte man vielleicht mal lesen was da steht. (Sehr viele Seiten)

Da muss ich mich selbst noch durchwühlen.
gruß


----------



## CHappiz (13. Dezember 2010)

Lupf damit was geschrieben wird über den treiber , der ist sehr gut ...


----------



## AchtBit (13. Dezember 2010)

Das gabs schon zu ti4x00 Zeiten. Ich hab den  Q Treiber für meine 4200er installiert. Irgendwo gab damals Grafikfehler in d3d Spielen, deshalb hab ich ihn wieder rausgeworfen. Ogl ging damit gut


----------



## thommy96 (14. Dezember 2010)

Wie kann man den Treiber 265.90 auf der GTX 580 installieren?

Bei mir kommt immer Fehlermeldung


----------



## CHappiz (14. Dezember 2010)

musst die nv.inf vom 263.09 treiber reinkopieren dann sollte es gehen , es ist halt auch teilweise ein psychologischer effekt des treibers. aber bisher geht er gut ,so hab ich den eindruck

Grüsslee


----------



## kleinerSchuh (15. Dezember 2010)

@thommy96
Für Dich gibt es den 263.09`ner Treiber, der müsste eigentlich leistungstechnisch mit der Hardware ausreichen. Solltest Du dennoch experimentieren wollen, nimmst Du von bereits erwähntem 263.09 oder 262.99 die nv4_disp.inf aus dem Display.Driver Ordners und fügst diese dann beim 265.90`er ein.
(Treiber von Nvidia für richtiges Betriebssystem)
Oder bereits erwähnte Forenlinks überprüfen.
Viel Erfolg

Nachtrag Chappiz hat es schon gesagt...


----------



## stolle80 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich ja alles verlockend an, aber warte trotzdem besser auf Treiber welche auch wirklich für meine Grafikkarte gedacht sind..
das dauert laaange .....


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2010)

Habe auch keine Lust auf Experimente, der 260.99 bleibt drauf bis NV einen neuen Beta- oder WHQL-Treiber anbieten.

Mfg


----------



## Zyanoses (21. Dezember 2010)

ich habe den treiber heute drauf gemacht und in Crysisi 7-9 fps mehr hat sich gelohnt


----------



## stolle80 (21. Dezember 2010)

Laut den Nvidia -Forum kommt der nächste 265.xx erst in der 1. Woche im Januar, dafür aber dann mit ordentlichen Performancezuwachs. Ich warte einfach, rennt ja nicht weg.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Dezember 2010)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Laut den Nvidia -Forum kommt der nächste 265.xx erst in der 1. Woche im Januar, dafür aber dann mit ordentlichen Performancezuwachs. Ich warte einfach, rennt ja nicht weg.




Naja, mal abwarten wie oft der Treiber noch verschoben wird 
Wenn der im Januar wieder die QA nicht besteht, wird er wieder verschoben, eigentlich sollte der 265.XX ja schon Anfang Dezember released werden.


----------



## stolle80 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja stimmt, will hier auch keine falschen Hoffnungen machen, klar ist man da heiss hinterher, aber was gut werden soll, braucht Zeit so ist das nun mal


----------

